# Kindle won't connect to PC, now books in collections and in home page, not good!



## bulrush (Aug 14, 2011)

I have a PC with Win XP Media Center edition SP3. I have a Kindle 3 SO I bought on Aug 5, 2011. I have hooked my K3 to this PC before and it worked fine. Today I used a non-Amazon cable to hook up my K3. It was charging (light turned orange) but the PC would not recognize the Kindle. 

I tried various times to do a hard reboot on the Kindle, and do a reboot on my PC but the PC would not recognize the Kindle and show a Kindle drive.

Now when I start my Kindle unconnected to anything, all my books are both in collections AND in the home page. I do not want this. I only want new books in my home page. The books used to be ONLY in the collections. How do I restore the books to their collections and remove them from the home page? 

If I choose "delete" for the book, it will remove it permanently from the home page and collections, and from the Kindle. That means I would have to restore that book from the Amazon archive. I have about 36 books on it right now. 

I have the same problem with my Apps and Games. I have an Apps collection and Games collection. My Notepad app is in the home page AND in the Apps collection. I have two games, call one Game1. It is in the home page AND in the Games collection.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Go to the top of the screen, change the sort from most recent to collections.


----------



## bulrush (Aug 14, 2011)

That does not solve my problem. Please read my post carefully. It is not a sorting issue. During the Kindle reboots the pointers to books got messed up. Now my books are in 2 places at once, which I do not want. I only want books in collections, not on my K3 "home" page.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Right, that IS a sorting issue. If it's sorted by anything other than collections, they'll show up in both places. That's the way the Kindle works. If you switch it to sort by collections, then you won't see them twice. 


What do you have it sorted by currently?


----------



## bulrush (Aug 14, 2011)

You're right. I tried it and it worked. Books disappeared from my home page when I changed the sort order to "by collection". As a programmer, that makes absolutely no sense to me, but, that's the way it works on the K3. 

Not sure how my sorting got messed up. Perhaps "by title" is the default. 

Thanks!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

bulrush said:


> You're right. I tried it and it worked. Books disappeared from my home page when I changed the sort order to "by collection". As a programmer, that makes absolutely no sense to me, but, that's the way it works on the K3.
> 
> Not sure how my sorting got messed up. Perhaps "by title" is the default.
> 
> Thanks!


It happens during the reboot. The default is by "Most Recent". You probably set it to collections when you got it and then forgot about it... Happens all the time.


----------



## Morf (Nov 18, 2010)

bulrush said:


> Books disappeared from my home page when I changed the sort order to "by collection". As a programmer, that makes absolutely no sense to me, but, that's the way it works on the K3.


Collections are not like folders, they are like tags. A book isn't "in" a collection, it is tagged as being part of that collection.

A book can be in several collections.


----------



## bulrush (Aug 14, 2011)

That makes more sense. I thought collections were sub-folders.


----------

